# Problème de lecture de musique



## martineO (14 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un ipod touch, j'ai mis de la musique mais cela parait idiot mais je ne peux pas mettre à l'écoute qu'une musique par une musique. Pas très interessant.

Ma question est toute simple : comment puis je écouter plusieurs musiques à la suite ?

En vous remerciant par avance.

Biz


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Le problème se produit car tu n'a qu'une chanson par artiste?

Clique sur la pochette de l'album quand tu es en lecture tu va voir apparaître un menu en haut de la pochette et tu as les signes (aléatoire [deux flèches entrecroisées], répéter tout [une flèche en boucle], répeter une [une fleche ne boucle avec un petit 1]) si le répéter un aparait c'est que ton iPod répète sans cesse la même chanson.

Sinon tu peux créer un liste de lecture depuis le iPod ou depuis iTunes avec les titres que tu souhaite jouer à la suite. sPar défaut je crois que quand tu est dans un album ou une liste de lecture le iPod doit te le lire toutes les pistes en continu jusqu'a la fin et revien au menu de départ une fois toutes les pistes lues!


----------



## martineO (16 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup ça marche....


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Parfait alors ravi d'avoir pu t'être utile!!!


----------

